# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] faire des If imbriqu

## Tober

Bonjour,
J'ai cr une formule qui me permet de calculer plusieurs valeurs en fonction de certain paramtres :


```

```

mon probleme est que il faudrait une dlimitation comme dans n'importe quel langage du type begin end pour structurer ces if/else...
Je n'ai trouv nul part une explication sur ce problme... Est-ce au moins possible ?

----------


## kikidrome

bonjour
je pense que tu peux mettre des* ;* et des *( )* pour sparer tes instructions.

dans l'aide, il y a un exemple :


```

```

----------


## CIFQ_Drew

Dans ton exemple sa donne



```

```

Tu peux toujours utilis la fonction SELECT



```

```

Certe la syntaxe SELECT peut tre un peu plus lourde lorsqu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de "CASE", mais il permet d'ajouter des lments beaucoup plus facilement qu'avec une srie de ELSE IF,  mon humble avis!!!

----------


## Tober

Ok merci !

----------

